
German parliament passes data retention bill - morsch
http://www.thelocal.de/20151016/parliament-to-vote-on-mass-data-collection-law
======
detaro
Here's the individual votes:
[https://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/plenum/abstimmung/grafik](https://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/plenum/abstimmung/grafik)

About what you'd expect sadly. And of course quite a few didn't bother to
vote.

